# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Đi chơi 1-6 ở đâu - Di choi 1-6 o dau

## hangnt

*Tết thiếu nhi năm nay diễn ra vào thứ Bảy, vì thế, hai ngày cuối tuần 1 và 2/6 có rất nhiều sự kiện thú vị đang chờ đón các bé. Ngay từ bây giờ bạn hãy tranh thủ để thể hiện tình yêu với đứa con thân yêu của mình bạn nhé!*

*Địa điểm vui chơi cho các bé dịp 1/6 ở Hà Nội!*

*Bảo tàng Dân tộc học Việt Nam

Địa chỉ: Đường Nguyễn Văn Huyên, quận Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội, Việt Nam. Giá vé 25.000 đồng/người. Miễn phí cho trẻ em dưới 3 tuổi.*

Nhân Ngày Quốc tế thiếu nhi, Bảo tàng Dân tộc học Việt Nam tổ chức một số hoạt động cho khách tham quan trong hai ngày 1/6 và 2/6. Đặc biệt, các bạn học sinh cấp I đạt danh hiệu học sinh giỏi năm học 2012 – 2013 được miễn phí vé tham quan.

Đây là món quà của Bảo tàng dành tặng các bạn nhỏ với mong muốn các hoạt động văn hóa dân gian vui nhộn và bổ ích sẽ góp phần động viên các bạn học ngày càng tốt hơn.

Nội dung hoạt động miễn phí
      * Trình diễn múa rối nước (10h, 11h30, 14h30, 16h)
      * Trò chơi dân gian 
- Nhảy bao bố
- Kéo co 
- Đi goong
- Nhảy dây thừng 
- Đi cà kheo 
- Bịt mắt đánh trống 
- Luồn dây 
- Nhảy lò cò 
- Ô ăn quan 
- Chơi quay

Thời gian: 1/6 và 2/6/2013
- Sáng: 8h30 – 11h
- Chiều: 2h30 – 5h

Địa điểm: Khu bảo tàng ngoài trời
Bảo tàng Dân tộc học Việt Nam
Đường Nguyễn Văn Huyên, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội

Liên hệ: 
Quầy thông tin Bảo tàng DTHVN, ĐT: 04 37 562 193 (trừ thứ Hai)
Phòng Truyền thông và Công chúng: 04 37 562 192 (#21) (trừ thứ 7 và chủ nhật)
Email: information.vme@gmail.com

*Công viên nước Hồ Tây

Địa điểm: Công viên Hồ Tây – 614 Lạc Long Quân – Tây Hồ - Hà Nội*


Hàng năm vào ngày Quốc tế thiếu nhi 1/6, khu vui chơi giải trí Công viên Hồ Tây luôn là điểm đến thú vị được các bậc phụ huynh chọn lựa để đưa con em mình đến đây tham quan và vui chơi. Với không gian rộng, cảnh quan đẹp cùng nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn … các bé yêu có thể thỏa sức vui chơi và khám phá nhiều điều mới lạ nơi đây.

Chào đón ngày Tết thiếu nhi 1/6 năm nay, khu vui chơi giải trí công viên Hồ Tây sẽ tổ chức chương trình đặc biệt mang tên:

“MƠ ƯỚC TUỔI THẦN TIÊN”.

Thời gian diễn ra chương trình:

Từ 8h00 đến 21h00 các ngày 01 và 02/6/2013 (Thứ bảy, CN)

Địa điểm:                         

Công viên Mặt Trời Mới – Khu vui chơi giải trí Công viên Hồ Tây

614 Lạc Long Quân, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội

*Nhà hát múa rối Việt Nam

Địa chỉ: 361 Trường Chinh - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội - Việt Nam*


_Nhân dịp quốc tế thiếu nhi 1 - 6, Nhà hát Múa rối Việt Nam  ra mắt khán giả nhí chương trình múa rối đặc sắc:  “GALA PHÙ THỦY”._

Hóm hỉnh - Hài hước - Hấp dẫn - Sinh động, nhiều điều bất ngờ thú vị, những bài học bổ ích chứa đựng tính nhân văn sâu sắc. Thông qua các trò diễn, chúng ta sẽ được gặp gỡ nhiều nhân vật  phù thủy trong những câu chuyện cổ tích nổi tiếng thế giới như: Bạch Tuyết và Bảy chú lùn, Nàng Vaxilixia tốt bụng, Tấm Cám, Alibaba, ... được biến tấu hiện đại, đề cao tính giải trí. Mỗi phù thủy xuất hiện mang một tính cách đặc trưng riêng. Chương trình thu hút người xem bởi sự vui nhộn, dí dỏm và đáng yêu qua từng hành động. 

Hy vọng với "GALA PHÙ THỦY" của Nhà hát múa rối Việt Nam, "…thêm niềm vui, thêm tiếng cười…", là món quà ý nghĩa chia vui cùng các bé chào đón một mùa hè mới.

Tổng đạo diễn chương trình NSUT:Nguyễn Tiến Dũng

_Lịch biểu diễn:_

Buổi 20h các  ngày 31/5/2013 - 1/6/2013 - 2/6/2013      

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: NHÀ HÁT MÚA RỐI VIỆT NAM

Địa chỉ: 361 ĐƯỜNG TRƯỜNG CHINH - THANH XUÂN - HÀ NỘI

Điện thoại: 04. 38534545 - 04. 35682386

Fax: 04. 38538674

*Địa điểm vui chơi cho các bé dịp 1/6 ở Sài Gòn!*

Tại TP HCM, bố mẹ có thể đưa bé đến vui chơi, xem biểu diễn văn nghệ tại những điểm thu phí như Công viên Đầm Sen, Suối Tiên… hay miễn phí như Sân khấu Sen Hồng, Khu Kênh đào Phú Mỹ Hưng…



Ảnh minh họa: B.T
*Khu Kênh đào, Đô thị Phú Mỹ Hưng (đường Tôn Dật Tiên, quận 7)*

Từ 7h đến 12h ngày 2/6 sẽ diễn ra chương trình “Phú Mỹ Hưng- Hướng về trẻ em” lần thứ 5 với chủ đề Xứ sở thần tiên. Không chỉ được vào chơi tự do, các bé đến đây còn được cung cấp nước uống, sữa, bánh kẹo miễn phí, khi tham gia một số tiết mục các bé còn có cơ hội nhận quà.

Các bé được bước chân vào một thế giới đầy niềm vui và những điều diệu kỳ như Con đường màu sắc với những chiếc ô của chú dế Jimimy trong truyện Pinocchio, Ngôi nhà kẹo ngọt với bong bóng rực rỡ sắc màu, Căn phòng bí mật và chiếc gương thần ghi lại khoảnh khắc hạnh phúc. Các bé hóa thân thành những nhân vật cổ tích và phải vượt qua nhiều Thử thách rừng xanh như Mai An Tiêm, ông lão đánh cá và con cá vàng, Harry Potter và chiếc chổi thần, Quả táo của nàng Bạch Tuyết.

Bé có thể tham gia nhiều trò chơi dân gian, trò chơi hiện đại, trò chơi vận động. Trong khuôn khổ chương trình còn có cuộc trình diễn nghệ thuật “Mùa hè thần tiên” do bé từ 4 đến 15 tuổi biểu diễn.

Để tránh nắng nóng ngày hè, ban tổ chức sẽ dựng hơn 30 chiếc dù có đường kính 20m trong khu vực vui chơi.

*Công viên Văn hóa Đầm Sen (phường 3, quận 11)*

Trong ngày 1/6, trẻ em đến đây vui chơi sẽ được giảm giá 50% đồng thời được tặng quà. Trong thời gian từ ngày 18/5 đến 30/6, công viên Văn hóa Đầm Sen có chương trình quyên góp sách giáo khoa lấy vé ưu đãi. Mỗi một bộ sách giáo khoa từ lớp 1 đến 12 (năm học từ 2010-2013) còn nguyên vẹn, không rách, không vẽ bậy sẽ được tặng 3 vé ưu đãi, nếu quyên góp 4 cuốn sách bất kỳ sẽ được tặng 1 vé ưu đãi. Mỗi một vé ưu đãi có thể dùng thay vé vào cổng hoặc được giảm giá 50% khi mua vé trọn gói. Ngoài ra, các học sinh giỏi, xuất sắc cũng có thể mang giấy khen trong năm học 2012-2013 đến để nhận 1 vé ưu đãi (sau khi chuyên viên phụ trách kiểm tra, bé có thể mang giấy khen về nhà) trong thời gian từ ngày 18/5 đến 15/8.

*Công viên Tao Đàn (đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, quận 1)*

Từ 6h đến 18h hàng ngày có khu vui chơi miễn phí dành cho các bé. Bé có thể chơi các trò Cầu trượt, tập leo núi, nhà gương, ngôi nhà công chúa… trong một không gian đầy cây xanh

*Sân khấu Sen Hồng (đường Phạm Ngũ Lão, quận 1)*

Từ 19h đến 21h hai ngày 1 và 2/6: Xem biểu diễn văn nghệ miễn phí do các bé đang theo học tại các nhà thiếu nhi biểu diễn. Đây là chương trình diễn ra hàng tuần vào các tối thứ 7 và chủ nhật.

*Thảo Cầm Viên (2B Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm, quận 1)*

Mở cửa từ 8h đến 18h hàng ngày. Giá vé vào cổng là 12.000 đồng với người lớn và 6.000 đồng với trẻ con. Đến đây, không chỉ được ngắm các loại thú như mèo, hươu cao cổ, voi, đà điểu, ngựa vằn, hà mã… hay dạo chơi giữa những cây và hoa, bé còn được xem xiếc và biểu diễn nghệ thuật miễn phí. Ngoài ra, cha mẹ cũng có thể mua vé cho bé chơi các trò như thú nhún, tô tượng, đua xe… tại khu vui chơi thiếu nhi.

*Sân khấu kịch Hoàng Thái Thanh (36 Lê Quý Đôn, quận 3 - trong khuôn viên Nhà Thiếu nhi Thành phố)*

Nếu bé thích xem kịch bạn có thể đưa bé đến đây để thưởng thức vở kịch thiếu nhi “Ngàn lẻ hai đêm”. Vở kịch lấy cảm hứng từ câu chuyện Aladin và cây đèn thần này quy tụ các nghệ sĩ NSƯT Hữu Quốc, Lý Thanh Thảo, Tấn Phát, Nguyễn Long, Khánh Vân, Như Yến, Thế Hải, Quốc Thịnh cùng nhiều diễn viên nhí. Giá vé từ 100.000 đến 130.000 đồng. Các suất diễn trong dịp lễ thiếu nhi cụ thể như sau: 20h ngày 31/5; 9h30 và 16h30 ngày 1/6; 16h ngày 2/6.

*Nhà hát Bến Thành (6 Mạc Đĩnh Chi, quận 1)*

Kịch Hoàng tử xấu xí và cô gái tóc vàng, do các diễn viên NSƯT Thành Lộc, NSƯT Hữu Châu, NSƯT Mỹ Duyên, Đình Toàn, Đại Nghĩa, Lê Khánh, Hoàng Trinh, Đức Thịnh, Hương Giang, Thanh Vân, Tuấn Khải, Gia Bảo, nhóm diễn viên trẻ sân khấu Idecaf và Nhà hát múa rối nụ cười biểu diễn. Vở hài kịch thiếu nhi này bắt đầu công diễn từ ngày 23/5 cho đến ngày 7/7, giá vé từ 100.000 đến 150.000 đồng.

Các suất diễn trong dịp Tết thiếu nhi: 20h ngày 31/5; 9h và 16h ngày 1/6; 9h, 16h và 20h ngày 2/6.

Ngoài ra, còn rất nhiều điểm vui chơi ngoài trời cũng như trong nhà tại các công viên, các trung tâm mua sắm khác để cha mẹ lựa chọn thưởng cho bé sau một năm học vất vả.


_Tổng hợp Didau.Org_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Didau xin bổ sung thêm một số địa điểm vui chơi cho bé nhân ngày 1/6. Dưới đây là những địa điểm hấp dẫn mà cha mẹ nên đưa con tới.*

*Địa điểm vui chơi cho các bé dịp 1/6 ở Hà Nội!*

*1. Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn*

Trong dịp Tết thiếu nhi 1/6 này, Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn sẽ có bất ngờ thú vị dành cho các bé. Theo đó, các bé sẽ được giao lưu với nhà ảo thuật tài ba thông qua các tiết mục hấp dẫn hay thưởng thức những màn biểu diễn xiếc tinh nghịch vui nhộn của các chú khỉ đến từ liên đoàn xiếc Việt Nam.

Bên cạnh đó các bé còn được trải nghiệm thiên nhiên khi tham quan vườn thú với nhiều loài thú quý hiếm đến từ vùng Amazon, và còn có thể trực tiếp ngắm nhìn, giao lưu với các chú hươu cao cổ. Bên cạnh vườn thú là khu thủy cung với hàng nghìn loại cá đến từ đại dương bao la. Đặc biệt, Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn còn mời các “nghệ sĩ biển vui nhộn” trình diễn các tiết mục đặc sắc - đó là những chú cá heo, sư tử biển tinh nghịch.

_Địa chỉ: Công viên Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn/ Km8, Đại lộ Thăng Long, Hà Nội._



Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn
*2. Công viên Thủ Lệ*

Công viên Thủ Lệ là một trong những điểm thu hút hàng vạn lượt khách mỗi ngày. Đây sự lựa chọn lí tưởng của những những ông bố, bà mẹ khi dẫn con mình tới đây. Bởi ở đây, các bé có thể khám phá về thế giới động vật và tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn… trong một không gian thoáng đãng giữa một Hà Nội ồn ào, náo nhiệt. 



Công viên Thủ Lệ là địa điểm thăm quan hấp dẫn đối với các em thiếu nhi trong đợt kỉ niệm ngày Quốc tế thiếu nhi.
_Địa chỉ: Công viên Thủ Lệ thuộc quận Ba Đình, Hà Nội, nằm sát đường Kim Mã, đường Bưởi và phố Nguyễn Văn Ngọc._

*3. Trung tâm Thương mại Indochina Plaza Hà Nội*

Tại Trung tâm Thương mại Indochina Plaza có trưng bày hình ảnh, thông tin về các quốc gia, mô hình khủng long biết cử động, kích thước như thật. Tối 1/6, tại đây có chương trình nghệ thuật đặc biệt của các em thiếu nhi Việt Nam và quốc tế. Vé hoàn toàn miễn phí. Chương trình diễn ra từ 8g đến 22g trong hai ngày 1 và 2/6.

_Địa chỉ: 241 Xuân Thủy -  Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội_



Các em thiếu nhi vui chơi tại Trung tâm thương mại Indochina Plaza.
*4. Trung tâm thương mại Vincom*

- Ngày 1/6 và 2/6/2013, Vincom Center Long Biên sẽ chào đón các khách hàng nhí và cả các bậc phụ huynh bởi nhiều hoạt động vui chơi hấp dẫn, mới lạ. Các em có thể tham gia vào hàng loạt những trò chơi lý thú như Phi tiêu trúng thưởng, Thử tài ném bóng rổ, Thử tài trí tuệ với xếp logo theo chủ đề, Chiếc nón kỳ diệu...

Ngoài ra, các em nhỏ còn có cơ hội khám phá khu Game thiếu nhi với các hoạt động khéo tay hay làm đầy ngộ nghĩnh, đáng yêu và tự tay làm nên những sản phẩm yêu thích.



Khách hàng mua sắm tại Vincom Center Long Biên
Bên cạnh đó, chiều ngày 1 tháng 6, trước cửa Vincom Center Long Biên còn có một chương trình Lễ hội thả diều với chủ đề “Bay cùng Vincom Village 2013”.  

Tại Lễ hội, khách hàng đến Vincom Center Long Biên sẽ được cùng các cư dân Vincom Village chiêm ngưỡng những màn trình diễn điêu luyện của các nghệ nhân diều đến từ các làng diều nổi tiếng của đồng bằng Bắc Bộ; chứng kiến cuộc thi làm và thả diều dành cho cộng đồng cư dân, đồng thời cảm nhận không khí lễ hội thiếu nhi với nhiều chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật, thể thao cả hiện đại và dân gian đầy sôi động.

- Còn tại Vincom Center Bà Triệu, các em thiếu nhi sẽ được thưởng thức các chương trình ca múa nhạc, các tiết mục ảo thuật vô cùng hấp dẫn của các ảo thuật gia danh tiếng và màn trình diễn thời trang của các người mẫu nhí đến từ trường Maple Bear.

Không chỉ có vậy, các bạn nhỏ còn được tham gia các trò chơi có thưởng như: trò ném bóng, tô tượng, làm tranh cát, tặng bóng… Cũng trong dịp này, các gian hàng đồ trẻ em sẽ có những chương trình tặng quà cho các bé và giảm giá một số mặt hàng.
_
Địa chỉ:  
-  Vincom Center Long Biên: Phường Phúc Lợi, Quận Long Biên, Hà Nội
- Vincom Center Bà Triệu: 191, Bà Triệu, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội_

*5. Nhà Hát Tuổi trẻ*

Cũng trong dịp 1/6 này, Nhà hát Tuổi trẻ cũng mang đến cho các em Thiếu nhi một hành trình du lịch khám phá đặc biệt với sự kết hợp của nhiều loại hình biểu diễn, ca múa nhạc, tạp kỹ trong chương trình nghệ thuật mang tên “Trái đất này là của chúng mình” diễn ra vào ngày 31/5 và 1/6.



Có rất nhiều chương trình thú vị trong ngày của bé
NSƯT Hồng Kỳ một lần nữa sẽ hóa thân thành chàng Alibaba, dẫn dắt các em thiếu nhi đến với những thông điệp đầy ý nghĩa của chương trình. Khán giả nhỏ tuổi sẽ được bước vào thế giới thần tiên trong các câu chuyện cổ tích với các nhân vật: Sói và Thỏ, chú chó trắng Hachiko trung thành, các loài chim châu Mỹ La tinh rực rỡ sắc màu.

_Địa chỉ: 11 Ngô Thì Nhậm, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội_

*6. Cung Thể thao Quần Ngựa*  

Có 11 khu vực vui chơi tại Cung Thể thao Quần Ngựa để các bé lựa chọn: Vẽ tranh "Trẻ em nắm tay kết nối gửi thông điệp hòa bình", tham gia gameshow, giải đáp câu đố, biểu diễn văn nghệ, liên hoan ẩm thực… Phụ huynh và trẻ em có thể tham gia miễn phí các khóa trải nghiệm nghề nghiệp, làm sản phẩm thủ công và được triển lãm những sản phẩm của mình ngay tại đây.

Ngoài ra sẽ có các lớp dạy làm đồ thủ công, khu ẩm thực, khu vui chơi ngoài trời, khu xác lập kỷ lục…



Trẻ sẽ được thỏa thích vui chơi 1/6 ở nhiều địa điểm
_Địa chỉ: 8g đến 22g trong hai ngày 1 và 2/6 - Cung Thể thao Quần Ngựa (30 Văn Cao), Ba Đình, Hà Nội_

*7. Trung tâm Văn hóa Kim Đồng*

Ngày 30, 31/5 và 1/6, Sở Văn hóa Thể thao và Du lịch Hà Nội tổ chức chiếu phim miễn phí, hội chợ ẩm thực và giao lưu với các nhân vật hoạt hình tại Trung tâm Văn hóa Kim Đồng.

Một trong những “điểm nhấn hấp dẫn” không thể không nhắc đến trong khuôn khổ Ngày hội Quốc tế Thiếu nhi đó là khu vực “Cánh đồng chong chóng” trưng bày các sản phẩm làm bằng tay và những chiếc chong chóng gió do chính tay các em thiếu nhi tạo ra.

Tại đây, hàng trăm chiếc đèn lồng Hội An sẽ được sử dụng để trang trí, những khung hình ngộ nghĩnh đáng yêu phục vụ các gia đình chụp hình lưu niệm, những chiếc chong chóng “khổng lồ” cùng hàng ngàn chiếc chong chóng muôn màu sắc của các em nhỏ làm ngay tại Ngày hội. 

_Địa chỉ: 19 Hàng Bài, quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội_


*8. Hội chợ “sách hè 2013” cho thiếu nhi tại Hà Nội*

Nhân dịp Tết Thiếu nhi 1-6, NXB Kim Đồng, Công ty Văn hóa và Truyền thông Nhã Nam, Nhà xuất bản Phụ nữ phối hợp cùng Bảo tàng Phụ nữ Việt Nam tổ chức Hội chợ “Sách hè 2013”. Hội chợ này sẽ là cơ hội để các đơn vị tổ chức giới thiệu những cuốn sách mới, hay và có giá trị đến trực tiếp với bạn đọc. .

Trong khuôn khổ Hội chợ, ngoài những chương trình vui chơi giải trí dành cho thiếu nhi, điểm nhấn sẽ là một số hoạt động ra mắt sách, giao lưu với các tác giả nổi tiếng và dịch giả uy tín tại Việt Nam, các tọa đàm về những chủ đề chăm sóc, nuôi dạy, tìm hiểu nhu cầu đọc sách và tâm lý trẻ em của các chuyên gia đầu ngành…

Bên cạnh đó, đi kèm với chính sách ưu đãi về giá, những họat động khuyến mãi và quà tặng, còn có những chương trình tặng sách, quyên góp sách cho một số Tủ sách Phụ nữ cơ sở và thư viện cộng đồng…

_Địa chỉ: Hội chợ “Sách hè 2013” được tổ chức từ 8h00 đến 21h00, từ ngày 29-5-2013 đến ngày 1-6-2013 tại khuôn viên Bảo tàng Phụ nữ Việt Nam – 36 Lý Thường Kiệt, Hà Nội._



Nhiều hoạt động bổ ích cho thiếu nhi trong Ngày hội sách hè 2013
_Theo megafun_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Địa điểm vui chơi cho các bé dịp 1/6 ở Sài Gòn!*

*1. Nhà hát Bến Thành*

Kịch "Hoàng tử xấu xí và cô gái tóc vàng", do các diễn viên NSƯT Thành Lộc, NSƯT Hữu Châu, NSƯT Mỹ Duyên, Đình Toàn, Đại Nghĩa, Lê Khánh, Hoàng Trinh, Đức Thịnh, Hương Giang, Thanh Vân, Tuấn Khải, Gia Bảo, nhóm diễn viên trẻ sân khấu Idecaf và Nhà hát múa rối nụ cười biểu diễn. Vở hài kịch thiếu nhi này bắt đầu công diễn từ ngày 23/5 cho đến ngày 7/7, giá vé từ 100.000 đến 150.000 đồng.

Các suất diễn trong dịp Tết thiếu nhi: 20g ngày 31/5; 9g và 16g ngày 1/6; 9g, 16g và 20g ngày 2/6.



Có nhiều chương trình hấp dẫn ở nhà hát đang chờ đón bé. (Ảnh minh hoạ)
_Địa chỉ: 6 Mạc Đĩnh Chi, Quận 1
_
*2. Khu Du lịch Văn hóa Suối Tiên*

Từ ngày 1/6 đến ngày 12/6 tại Khu Du lịch Văn hóa Suối Tiên sẽ diễn ra Lễ hội Trái cây Nam bộ 2013. Các bé và phụ huynh tha hồ thưởng thức món trái cây mà mình yêu thích. Đặc biệt năm nay có thêm nhiều loại trái cây mới lạ, ngon, từ khắp các vùng miền Nam bộ được hội ngộ tại lễ hội như: Nho Vĩnh Hảo, Cam mật Vĩnh Kim Tiền Giang, Ổi không hạt Vĩnh Kim Tiền Giang...

Đồng thời, trong tuần lễ khai mạc lễ hội còn có các hoạt động biễu diễn nghệ thuật, thể thao như: biểu diễn văn hóa nghệ thuật dân tộc, biểu diễn các chương trình nghệ thuật với sự tham gia của các đoàn nghệ thuật nước ngoài; hoạt động thể thao, các trò chơi dân gian...



Lễ hội trái cây đặc sắc tại Suối Tiên
_Địa chỉ: 120 Xa lộ Hà Nội, Phường Tân Phú, Quận 9_

*3. Siêu thị Big C, siêu thị Co.op Mart*

Nhân ngày Tết thiếu nhi, nhiều siêu thị, trung tâm mua sắm lớn đã đồng loạt tung ra những chiêu bài khuyến mại và quà tặng nhằm thu hút các thượng đế nhí và cả... phụ huynh.

Tại hệ thống siêu thị Big C, một chương trình có tên "Niềm vui của bé - Hạnh phúc cả nhà" đã được khởi động từ ngày 20/5, theo đó hơn 350 sản phẩm cho bé được giảm giá từ 20 - 50%. Ngoài ra, trẻ tới đây còn được tham gia cuộc thi vẽ “Nào cùng chung tay bảo vệ môi trường”, được thể hiện tài sáng tạo vương miện, gặp gỡ chú hề và xem ảo thuật, múa rối, hát Karaoke…

Trong khi đó, tới hệ thống siêu thị Co.op Mart vào 2 ngày 31/5 và 1/6, các bé sẽ được tô tượng miễn phí, được tặng bóng bay... Ngoài ra, với hóa đơn hàng trị giá 200.000 trở lên, các bố các mẹ còn có cơ hội bốc thăm trúng thưởng.
_
Địa chỉ: Siêu thị Big C 
- 202B Hoàng Văn Thụ, P.9, Quận Phú Nhuận (gần nhà thi đấu Quân khu 7)
- 138A Tô Hiến Thành, P.15, Quận 10 (ngã ba Tô Hiến Thành - Sư Vạn Hạnh)

Siêu thị Co.opMart: 189C Cống Quỳnh - P.Nguyễn Cư Trinh, Quận 1_

*4. Hội chợ sách*

Với những bé đam mê đọc sách thì Hội chợ sách thiếu nhi có thể sẽ là một nơi rất thu hút. Được biết, hội chợ này chủ yêu tập trung trưng bày các ấn phẩm dành cho độc giả nhí đồng thời giảm giá ưu đãi hàng loạt từ 10% - 70%. Hội chợ do Công ty văn hóa Đông A & công ty sách Thương Huyền phối hợp tổ chức, kéo dài từ ngày 28/5 - 1/6.


_Địa chỉ: Tại 92 Lê Thánh Tôn, Quận 1_
*
5. Nhà thiếu nhi Thành phố*

Xưởng phim hoạt hình “Xin chào bút chì” sẽ tổ chức ngày hội “Vui hè cùng bút chì” cho các bé thiếu nhi vào ngày 1/6/2013 tại Nhà thiếu nhi Thành phố.

Sẽ có 4 khu vực cho các bạn nhỏ vui chơi giải trí: Rạp chiếu phim Xi nê bút, Bút vàng khéo tay, Vận động cùng bút xanh, Siêu sao bút đỏ. Tại ngày hội, chương trình cũng sẽ trao phần thưởng cuộc thi vẽ tranh “Vui hè cùng bút chì” được phát động hơn một tháng qua, trao học bổng cho một số trẻ em nghèo hiếu học trong thành phố... Dịp này, phim “Xin chào bút chì” sẽ được công chiếu tại rạp BHD Cineplex Icon 68 (Tp. HCM) vào các ngày Chủ nhật trong tháng 6 tới.


_Địa chỉ: 169 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, Quận 3_

*6. Khu vui chơi trẻ em Funny Land*

Ưu điểm ở khu vui chơi này là bé dưới 1 tuổi được kèm 1 phụ huynh miễn phí. Funny Land có rất nhiều trò chơi dành cho bé như vẽ tranh tô tượng, trò chơi xếp hình Lego, với màu sắc dễ thương và thân thiện, giúp bé rèn luyện khả năng phản ứng nhanh, tính kiên nhẫn và trí thông minh. Tại đây, bố mẹ có thể yên tâm vui chơi cùng bé hoặc gửi bé với dịch vụ giữ trẻ theo giờ hiện có ở trung tâm để lang thang mua sắm và thưởng thức những món ăn Á, Âu hấp dẫn. Giá vé tham khảo:

Từ thứ 2 - thứ 5: 20.000đ/bé

Thứ 6-7-CN và ngày lễ: 40.000đ/ bé, 10.000đ/ người lớn (bố hoặc mẹ chơi chung với bé).

Ngoài ra, còn rất nhiều điểm vui chơi ngoài trời cũng như trong nhà tại các công viên, các trung tâm mua sắm khác để cha mẹ lựa chọn thưởng cho bé sau một năm học vất vả.



Khu vui chơi trẻ em Funny Land đang có rất nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi
_Địa chỉ: Số 135 đường Nguyễn Huệ, Quận 1_

_Theo megafun_

----------


## thientai206

ảnh thiên đườngbảo sơn trông lung linh thế, ở ngoài có được dư lày đâu

----------


## missan

Trong ảnh mà, ngoài đơn sơ nhưng vào ảnh sẽ lung linh long lanh.

----------

